# Fibafuse



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Wow, sounds like a lot of you guys have officeworker hands. Honestly, I've never had any problem at all with my hands from handling Fibafuse, or for that matter, shredding raw fiberglass insulation. Other areas of my body, sure. But my hands are tougher than some gloves I've worn.
> 
> The downside is when I try to grab the old lady with 'em. :laughing:


Ya my hands most of time are like 60 grit sandpaper.



WarnerConstInc. said:


> That seems like a waste of weed.


And a waste of ziplock bags. My weed is all dried out but my Fibafuse is nice and fresh.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

avenge said:


> Does that mean I have to dump out my weed and use the ziplocks to store my fibafuse?


If you can fit a whole roll of f f. In a baggy ....your carrying around way too much weed dude!!! :whistling


----------

